# help do i need a sway bar



## andyt912 (Apr 26, 2006)

I am looking in to buying my frist pop up.  The sales man is telling my i need a sway bar for a 1996 coleman Taos.  i have never seen a sway bar on a pop up before. help


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 26, 2006)

help do i need a sway bar

Some pop-up owners use sway control and some don't.  Look at it this way.  It is cheap insurance.  We sell the Olympian brand for around $68.00.  Reese just came out with an inexpensive model also.  

What you did not tell us is what you are going to be towing with.  The Taos is the smallest pop-up Coleman made.  If you have a larger tow vehicle, like a Suburban, the importance goes down.  IF you are using a small SUV or mini-van, the importance goes up.

Good luck with your decision and welcome to the forum.


----------



## andyt912 (Apr 26, 2006)

help do i need a sway bar

thanks for the reply  I am towing with an 04 jeep grand cherokee.  he want some 800 buck to mount the receiver, ball sway bar and wireing   is this to much?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 26, 2006)

help do i need a sway bar

WAY TOO MUCH.  I can't tell someone else what to charge, but you should shop.  I need to check tomorrow about your vehicle.  Some Chrysler products need a wiring harness that supplies 12 volts to the rear.  The factory system does not have enough voltage to add a trailer without damaging the wiring.  Will get back to you.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 28, 2006)

help do i need a sway bar

Sorry I could not get to this yesterday, but YES, a Modulite is required.  We use Drawtites product.  There is probably another name out there doing the same thing, but a Modulite supplies 12 volts to the trailer and does not rob any voltage from the vehicle.  That will cost somewhere around $80.00 plus installation, but the total should not get anywhere close to what you stated.


----------



## highlife4me03 (Apr 29, 2006)

help do i need a sway bar

Andy   Get an anti sway bar off of ebay for about $50    All you need then is a bar welded to the side of your reciever with a 1/2 hole in it to mount the ball on. Then bolt other ball plate to trailer frame. You will be more that happy with the results. Was a night and day difference pulling my pup.   good luck


----------



## powell6 (Jun 4, 2006)

help do i need a sway bar

I'm glad I checked this question as we've been quoted a terribly high amount to have a sway bar put on our truck (Nissan Frontier).  We know we need one but felt that the amount quoted was way too high.  My husband found he could do it himself with a little help from another RV'er and it was dramatically less.  Good luck!


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 29, 2006)

Re: help do i need a sway bar

You have been given some good advice.  My first trailer was a 24ft Starcraft which I pulled with a 3/4 ton GMC.  I put a sway bar on it.  Took the receiver to a welding shop and had a piece of 3" x 1 1/2 x 1/4" flat stock welded on the side.  Had a 1/2" hole punched in it cause they had a hole punch.  The sway bar mounted on a 1" ball on the receiver and another one bolted to the side of the tongue of the trailer.  All I had to do was tighten the sway bar so that it limited the amount the trailer would sway.  Sort of like a brake on the side of the tongue.  Worked great.  Until someone stole my truck.


----------



## csavage (Jul 24, 2006)

RE: help do i need a sway bar

I agree, get the sway bar.....it helps keep the trailer behind the truck for other times..like going down a mountain pass in the rain....
Saying that, my parents tow a 19 foot boat behind their Jeep Grand Cherokee...I don't think my dad knows what a sway bar is and they do fine.
When I got my 25 ft trailer, the dealer said I DIDN'T need a sway bar unless I was going to the mountains. I did trips around TX, a trip to FL and, unfortunately, remembered the bit about the sway bar while I was driving around the mountains in 04-whoops...
I lived but I liked our last trip to CO better with sway bar :laugh:


----------

